# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk >  Tonina sp(Ì«Ñô²Ý, tai yang cao)

## Alan Koh

Hi guys,

Anyone know where can I get this plant, heard it is very popular in Taiwan.
Or anyone growing them in your tank?? I will interest to buy from you.

Thanks. :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## David

hi alan

think simon and jacian has this plant which i think was purchased at pet safari.....you may want to check with them as i could be wrong

----------


## Simon

errr... no david.. what i got is 'xue hua chow' sorry forgotten the scientific name

wat alan is looking for is

 or

----------


## DEA

hottonia inflata IIRC
tonina fluivitis apparent has thicker leaves than tonina. spec.

----------


## Alan Koh

Thanks Simon for adding in the photo.

Actually I'm looking for mid ground plants, the Tai Yang Cao is one of them, xue hua is also nice, and Xiao Gu Jing is nice. 

[ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] These plants are not easy to plant, but I will like to try them out, but they are difficult to get in lfs.

----------


## UnderWaterWorld

They are not cheap too - costs abt $30 per plant - if u got one from Heisenberg in Sgoon North. [ :Embarassed: ]

----------


## jacian

Yup, I had it before, I paid $50 for one little plant (from taiwan shop). It died in my tank....it need low temperature to survive.

----------


## David

thanks simon for the info ....nice plant though :Smile:

----------


## Alan Koh

So expensive [:0] [:0] 
Cannot cheaper?? [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] 

Jacian what small plant u got from them?

----------


## David

Alan

whether you get the plant cheaper is entirely up to your 'charming' skills...hahahahahaha :Evil:

----------


## jacian

The other only plant that I got from them is Eriocaulon cinereum.

----------


## Simon

u can get 'Xue hua chow' from sam yick at marine parade for $1 a stalk.. oso require low temp

----------


## Alan Koh

Thanks for the info, will call sam yick to check for stock.

David, I not that "charming" leh, but can take some honey before going to lfs or maybe bring my tripod along. [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ]

----------


## wks

Some information on the requirements of Tonina fluviatilis:
GH &amp;lt; 2, kH &amp;lt; 2
pH~6.4
temp~23C
NO3&amp;lt;0.05 ppm
High CO2 &amp; high fertilization
This plant is not recommended in community planted tank. Best plant on its own. Do not put in too many malayan shrimp if u want to plant it as the shrimp will eat the plant.  :Smile:

----------


## AirStern

last time ah pek also got import some ... but now it seems that no more already, maybe you would like to check it out with him ....

saw the plant last time in heisenberg, freaking expensive, later saw ah pek also import them

----------


## Simon

they import in the plants from taiwan

----------


## jacian

I did saw Tonina fluviatilis at ah pek before. According to them, they are trying out the plant and they suspect their tank water is not suitable for the plant as it may not be low enough....

As for 'Xue hua chow', if you just wanna try it, I can cut a stalk or 2 for you, just drop me an email.. :Smile:

----------


## Alan Koh

I did check with Ah Pek before, he told me he was he was not successful with Tonina those days. He also mentioned that it is not a easy plant. Some of his old customers were saying that this plant is very popular in Taiwan.

Funny thing, according to Taiwan magazine's it was stated temp for Tonina is 20-30 degree!

Jacian, I had sent u a email already. Thanks! :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Alfa Low

Alan Koh,
Which Taiwanese magazine you refer to? :Smile:  

p/s: Your tank is very impressive!

----------


## Alan Koh

Hi Alfa,

Remember that Taiwan magazine - Aquarium World Magazine, you recommended me in AR, Vol 52 - Sepcies Of Aquatic Plants.

Tonina is hard to comeby in Singapore, so likely no getting already. Thanks for your compliment and recommendation of this magazine.

Really appreciate it.[: :Smile: ] [: :Smile: ] [: :Smile: ]

----------


## skyvan

hi folks 

this is bery nice plant, and good for mid-ground, but never
realise it is go expensive. just wondering if spare me some...would like to try it in my tank. just need a few stalks. if possible, i can send you self addressed envelope and you can mail it to me. thank you.

----------


## Simon

Hi SV, plants wouldnt survive the rough treatment from our mail service, best to collect them personally if u reside locally

----------


## gchoo

> ----------------
> On 12/31/2001 4:16:20 PM 
> 
> Thanks for the info, will call sam yick to check for stock.
> 
> David, I not that &amp;quot;charming&amp;quot; leh, but can take some honey before going to lfs or maybe bring my tripod along. [] [] [] 
> ----------------


Alan,

any idea sam yick still sell xua hua chow anot? and how much?

thanks! :Smile:

----------


## Simon

gchoo, try their branch at marine parade, I bought them for $1 per stalk

----------


## gchoo

> ----------------
> On 1/18/2002 2:01:24 PM 
> 
> gchoo, try their branch at marine parade, I bought them for $1 per stalk
> ----------------


Simon,

thanks for the info... any idea on the requirements for them? temp requirements and acidity of water?

----------


## Simon

*Hottonia inflata* 
Tropical Water Violet
Southern North America
Characteristics: Multibranched stem plant with alternate pinnate leaves.
Sprouth length: Approx. 20 cm.
Growth rate: Monthly 3 - 4 cm.
Propagation: Top cuttings.
Requirements: Demanding: Plenty of light, soft water, frequent fertilization.
Special note: Possibly an anual plant when cultivated in the aquarium

temp: between 18 - 26

----------


## Alan Koh

Hi gchoo,

Yes, Pet Safari do sell them, but I think you have to approach Joey, their young boss. He is the one who can decide to trim from his display tanks. Others may not be able to decide.

How is the Flame Back Bleeding Hearts? Any problem keeping them with other fishes (cardinals)?

Thanks.

----------


## gchoo

> ----------------
> On 1/18/2002 3:50:27 PM 
> 
> Hi gchoo,
> 
> Yes, Pet Safari do sell them, but I think you have to approach Joey, their young boss. He is the one who can decide to trim from his display tanks. Others may not be able to decide.
> 
> How is the Flame Back Bleeding Hearts? Any problem keeping them with other fishes (cardinals)?
> 
> ...


Thanks Alan,

I'll call them to ask if they have any... My Flame back
Ok with other cardinals... Have you gotten yours from Gan?

----------


## Alan Koh

Hi Gchoo,

Yes, manage to get 6 from Gan about 2 weeks back. If you need help to get Xue Hua from Pet Safari, just SMS me, I am able to contact their young boss. I would like to share my cutting, but they are to small for trimmings.

----------


## gchoo

> ----------------
> On 1/30/2002 2:00:54 AM 
> 
> Hi Gchoo,
> 
> Yes, manage to get 6 from Gan about 2 weeks back. If you need help to get Xue Hua from Pet Safari, just SMS me, I am able to contact their young boss. I would like to share my cutting, but they are to small for trimmings.
> ----------------


I went to their Marine Parade shop but no stock... :Sad:

----------


## gchoo

> ----------------
> On 12/30/2001 5:02:21 PM 
> 
> Thanks Simon for adding in the photo.
> 
> Actually I'm looking for mid ground plants, the Tai Yang Cao is one of them, xue hua is also nice, and Xiao Gu Jing is nice. 
> 
> [] [] [] These plants are not easy to plant, but I will like to try them out, but they are difficult to get in lfs.
> ----------------


Anyone knows for sure where to find the 3 types of plants from?

----------

